

Rocket: A hybrid approach to real-time cloud applications - orta
http://rocket.github.io

======
orta
Mattt the author of this spec is in the position of being able to work from
both sides of server & client on this issue, on the app developer side he
creates the most popular iOS library for networking (1) and it will be
included by default in a lot of people's code. He's also in this interesting
position in that his work at heroku has meant he has created a server side
collection of tools that can _really_ save a lot of time if you want to make
your own backend for your apps (2).

Personally (as an iOS dev), I've been seeing streaming APIs from a few
different hosts and there's been no attempt at standardising them, and I think
this could be what people are looking for.

(1)
[http://cocoadocs.org/docsets/AFNetworking/](http://cocoadocs.org/docsets/AFNetworking/)

(2) [http://helios.io](http://helios.io)

------
noelwelsh
Caveat: I've had about 2 secs to skim the proposal.

Looks interesting. JSON Patch was new to me, and potentially very useful for
work we're doing right now in Myna.

 _However_ there seems to be the assumption there is one client and one
server. This isn't going to cut it if you want to do the fast or the reliable,
in which case you want multiple data centre deployment, or if the client has
device(s) that they might operate offline.

In this case you have eventually consistent data, so you need some way to
merge it, and this normally means you need some versioning scheme. I'm most of
the way through this paper which seems to offer the best solution to CRDTs (a
way of handing eventually consistent data) I've read so far:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.3207](http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.3207)

Monoids for ever!

------
pfraze
Not a bad-looking spec. I'm a big fan of SSE. There are implementations of
JSON patch available [1].

1 [https://github.com/Starcounter-Jack/JSON-
Patch](https://github.com/Starcounter-Jack/JSON-Patch)

